# Sargent Smackdown



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

We've had a few great day's of fishing, drinking, eating, and just flat out having fun.
I'm not sure where to start, but I guess I'll start with the boy's, they fish better then me anyway.
My step son and a couple of his friends hit East Matagorda bay before daylight on Saturday morning. They were wading the shore lines in 1' to 3' of water, searching for trout and reds. They started off throwing Skitterwalks until the sun came up, then switched to Down South Super Models in Chicken of the "C".
They absolutely killed'em. Ended up with a stringer of solid fish, plus a 30" 7 1/2lb trout which they released. I would put these boy's up against anyone in Texas when it comes to finding and catching fish. They seem to have a gift and I encourage them every chance I get.
Now on to me and my crew. We may not have caught as many keepers as the boy's, but we caught more total pounds. I caught 1 fish that weighed more than their whole stringer.:biggrin:
I would start off in the mornings throwing topwaters in the creek while my wife cooked breakfast, and as soon as we ate it was off to the beach.
Bait was hard to come by, and the seaweed was bad, but other then that everything was great. We caught trout, keeper reds, bull reds, drum, and big whiting. We were using cut mullet, live finger mullet, lady fish, whiting, crab, and fresh dead shrimp for bait. We caught everything in the first in second gut, depending on the tide level.
One day Da Reel Daddy came to hang out with us. We waded to the second gut throwing plastics and managed a few fish, despite the rough muddy water. It just goes to show that you don't need a clean calm surf to catch fish. He's either a super hero or in the witness protection program and don't like having his picture taken, so I converted the picture of us wading into a drawing.:rotfl: 
I would be out there again right now if it wasn't for the massive thunder storm that's been sitting on top of us all morning.
I don't know what else to say about this weekend accept it was great. They say a picture's worth a thousand words, so I'll just let the pictures tell the rest of the story.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

..


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

A couple shrimp boats and dinner last night. It's don't get any better.


----------



## dchimitt (May 28, 2017)

Nice! Gotta say that while I love reading good reports, I get a little envious. 🙂. Not giving up though. Every time I manage to get down to the coast I do a little better and learn a lot more. Like anything it takes study and on the job training. It's the latter that's hard to come by.
Thanks for the report.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Iâ€™d say thatâ€™s a real Chumdown. Great catching, but thatâ€™s expected when it comes to your reports. Your boy and his friends are fishermen extraordinar.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Very nice sharkchum!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I can tell you I had a great time. It's was a very nice and relaxing weekend. Thanks to you and your wife for some fish and hospitality. Looking forward for October!


----------



## Saltyokie (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks like another great weekend. Well done!


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Great report and pics!


----------



## Nate_TXFOWL (Aug 30, 2018)

Nice!!!!


----------



## baglimit (Jul 12, 2018)

Very nice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice Report


----------



## jeffreythegiraffe (Feb 9, 2016)

Nicely done. Looks like you guys had a fun weekend.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Is GotMuddy coming down this weekend?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> Is GotMuddy coming down this weekend?


 No. I told him the fishing is slow right now and to wait until October when it picks up.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

You are livin the life my man.


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

sharkchum said:


> No. I told him the fishing is slow right now and to wait until October when it picks up.


BLAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

